# Anno 1404, Bevölkerung will nicht aufsteigen...



## Flenor Eldar (18. Mai 2010)

*Anno 1404, Bevölkerung will nicht aufsteigen...*

Hallo,

ich spiele jetzt schon seit über 10h Anno 1404, habe mittleriwele folgende Bürgergruppen und Mengen:

Patrizier -> 1325
Bürger -> 525
Bauern -> 96
Bettler -> 303

Nomaden -> 1278

Die Patrizier und Nomaden wollen partou nicht aufsteigen obwohl ich alle Wünshe erfüllt habe, warum? 
Laut Marktplatz und Basar habe ich 0/21 Adeltiteln und 0{61 Gesandtenbriefe, wie bekomme ich diese??
Angeblich haben meine Bauern auch keine Bürgerechte und die Bürger haben keine Handelsprivilligien wie bekomme ich diese??

Gruß


----------



## derP4computer (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404, Bürger wollen nicht aufsteigen...*

Hallo.

Mir war da mal so als das die Bettler erst aufsteigen müssen, zu Bürger werden, quasi als quereinsteiger.

Bin mir nicht 100% sicher.

MfG


----------



## whiteWolf86 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404, Bürger wollen nicht aufsteigen...*

hi 
du must bei dem tüpen der am anfang immer den dom bauen will, geschenke für den orient kaufen und sie dann beim chef von orient mit nem schiff ab liefern, ich glaub der heist al sair 
dann steigst du im rang vom orient auf und erhälst somit unteranderem die rechte neue gebäude zu bauen und deine leute können dann auch aufsteigen


andere sache: wenn bei mir steht das soundsoviele leute brauche damit es zb adlige oder so werden, muste ich die ensprechende anzahl leute auf eine insel haben sonst gings nicht

hoffe konnte helfen
mfg


----------



## whiteWolf86 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404, Bürger wollen nicht aufsteigen...*



derP4computer schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Mir war da mal so als das die Bettler erst aufsteigen müssen, zu Bürger werden, quasi als quereinsteiger.
> 
> ...



ja du kanst zwar bettler aufnehmen und dann ein armenhaus bauen, aber zum aufsteigen sind die nicht notwendig


----------



## Flenor Eldar (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404, Bürger wollen nicht aufsteigen...*

Hat mir nicht geholfen...


----------



## Borkenkaefer (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404, Bürger wollen nicht aufsteigen...*

Ich hatte mal das gleiche Rätsel. Bei mir war die Lösung, die Steuerschraube runter zu drehen. Damit die Bürger glücklich also grün sind.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404, Bürger wollen nicht aufsteigen...*

Sind sie...


----------



## Whitey (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404, Bürger wollen nicht aufsteigen...*

1. Die Steuern müssen von allen Einwohnern im Okzident maximal niedrig  sein.
2. Falls du alle Bedrüfnisse erfühlt und die Steuern maximal niedrig  hast, aber totzdem keine neuen Leute kommen sind schon alle die  aufsteigen konnten aufgestiegen, das ist glaube ich bei dir der fall, da  nicht alle Leute in der Stadt zu Patriziern werden können, deshalb  musst du Bauern Häuser neu bauen, und dann erst die Bauern aufsteigen  lassen danach die Bürger, und wenn du dann wieder genug Bürger hast  können die erst wieder zu Patriziern aufsteigen.

3. Für den Orient brauchst du die hier schon erwähnten Geschenk  Urkunden, diese aber nicht nur einmal in den Orient bringen sondern  öfters, es gibt auch verschiedene Urkunden einmal von den Bauern,  Bürgern und Patriziern habe immer Jeweils eine von jeder auf ein Schiff  und ab in den Orient damit.



> Die Patrizier und Nomaden wollen partou nicht aufsteigen obwohl  ich alle  Wünshe erfüllt habe, warum?



Damit den Patriziern Adelstitel verliehen werden musst du eine gewisse  menge an Patrizieren haben, das funktioniert wie bei punkt 1 und 2  beschrieben.

Bei den Nomanden funktioniert das wie bei Punkt 3 beschrieben.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404, Bürger wollen nicht aufsteigen...*

Alle Punkte 1 - 3 sind ja eigentlich erfüllt...


----------



## Whitey (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404, Bürger wollen nicht aufsteigen...*



Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Patrizier -> 1325
> Bürger -> 525
> Bauern -> 96
> Bettler -> 303



Glaube ich nicht, wenn das stimmt was du hier geschrieben hast, hast du eindeutig zuwenig Bauern und Bürger da kann nichts mehr aufsteigen.

Edit: Bau doch einfach mal ein Paar Bauern Häuser drück den Beschleunigungsbutton und schau ob Leute einziehen, wenn wirklich alle bedürfnisse erfühlt sind und die steuern unten sind dann kommen mehr Leute. Und für die Bettler sollte man Armenhäuser bauen dann bekommst du auch nochmal aufstiegstrechte.

Ps: Meine Okzident Stadt hat 20000 Einwohner inkl. Kaiserdom


----------



## Flenor Eldar (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404, Bürger wollen nicht aufsteigen...*

Ja gut, aber warum steigen dann die Patrizier nicht auf, das ist ja das Rätsel...


----------



## Whitey (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404, Bürger wollen nicht aufsteigen...*



Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Ja gut, aber warum steigen dann die  Patrizier nicht auf, das ist ja das Rätsel...



Ein Patrizier dem ein Adelstitel verliehen wurde ist ein Adeliger. Heisst also du musst mehr Patrizier haben damit sie zu Adeligen werden.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404, Bevölkerung will nicht aufsteigen...*

Ich hab ja mehr als 1300, was soll daran nicht genug sein??


----------



## steinschock (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404, Bevölkerung will nicht aufsteigen...*

Geh auf dem Marktpatz und gib die Aufstigsrechte frei.

Wenn alles erfüllt ist, die Steuern niedrig sind und genug Baumaterial da ist 
Steigen die auf.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404, Bevölkerung will nicht aufsteigen...*

Ist doch alles so eingestellt


----------



## whiteWolf86 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404, Bevölkerung will nicht aufsteigen...*

hast du alle deine patrizier auf einer insel oder auf mehreren verteielt?

ich muste immer auf einer insel soviel haben sonst gings nicht


----------



## Flenor Eldar (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404, Bevölkerung will nicht aufsteigen...*

Die hab ich schon auf einer, hab mittlerweile 1700, die immer noch nicht aufsteigen wollen und auf der Insel ist kaum noch platz...


----------



## Whitey (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404, Bevölkerung will nicht aufsteigen...*



> Die hab ich schon auf einer, hab mittlerweile 1700, die immer noch nicht  aufsteigen wollen und auf der Insel ist kaum noch platz...



sorry, dann machst du irgendwas falsch, lies dir doch mal das Handbuch druch da stehen auch viele Tipps, also ich komm mit dem Spiel klar ,und so schwer zu verstehen ist das auch nicht, es wird dir ja wärend des spielens alles erklärt.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404, Bevölkerung will nicht aufsteigen...*

Verstanden hab ich ja alles, ich hab nur das Problem, das die Patrizier nicht aufsteigen wollen...
Gesandte hab ich mittlerweile 16 Stück =D


----------



## Herbboy (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404, Bevölkerung will nicht aufsteigen...*

Haben die Patrizier wirklich alle Waren auch immer lang genug ohne Unterbrechung? Wenn die mal kurz zB keine Bücher haben, dann dauert es wieder ne Weile, bis die aufsteigen können. Es reicht nicht, dass die Bücher weider bei 100% sind, sondern die müssen da auch ne Weile bei 100% bleiben.

Was auch sein kann: zuviele Bettler auf den Straßen, bau mal Armenhäuser, wenn dem so ist. Das hat mal bei einer der Missionen geholfen, bei der man verschollene Kinder wiederfinden muss.

Wegen der Steuern: Du weiß, dass man die bei Bauern, Bürgern und Patriziern separat einstellt? Vlt. sind die bei Patriziern halt zu hoch? 


Du kannst ja auch mal die Aufstiegsrechte sperren: kommen dann über Patrizierhäusern diese tanzenden Pfeile? Wenn ja, dann fehlt nur Baumaterial - Glas haste aber genug? Zum Aufstieg brauchst Du halt bei Adeligen auch Glas.


----------



## nonamehero95 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404, Bevölkerung will nicht aufsteigen...*

bist du auch sicher das die stuerschraube im DUNKELGRÜNEN bereich ist?
hab das bei mir ma ncht gescheckt, als ich nioch neu war


----------



## Flenor Eldar (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404, Bevölkerung will nicht aufsteigen...*

Jo, weiß ich alles und hat auch alles gepasst... Hab neu angefangen und diesmal dieses Problem nicht...

PS: Ich bin kein Anno Neuling...


----------



## nonamehero95 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anno 1404, Bevölkerung will nicht aufsteigen...*

ich auch nicht. ich wollte ja nur helfen


----------

